# Post cardio nutrition?



## SKINSFAN (Jan 13, 2002)

What if anything should be consumed post cardio,I only do cardio twice a week 40 minutes on a treadmill, currently I do not take anything, on cardio Take my creatine with dinner (slow acting carbs), should I be taking a different approach? I am not trying to gain or lose weight...
Thanks, Mike


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 14, 2002)

I recently read that you should get some carbs immediately after cardio.  You have to replenish your electrolytes and stuff.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 14, 2002)

if youre dieting for a bdy blding show there's a fine line to follow cause your metabolic rate is still elevated,which means your still burning fat,but you dont want to burn up muscle either.i guess it depends on your type of training.personally itake a protien drink and a small amount of carbs 20-30 mins after my cardio session in the morn.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 14, 2002)

I always eat after cardio because I am worried about muscle loss. Some people say don't eat for an hour after cardio so you continue the fat-burning process or something like that. I think that if your diet is in order (caloric deficit) you will lose weight, I'd rather it not be muscle so that's why I eat.  I don't eat as much as I do after a w8 workout though.


----------



## Denny (Jan 14, 2002)

I like to have an apple and a protein bar after cardio..... and lots and lots of water


----------



## gopro (Jan 16, 2002)

If you are trying to lose fat and maintain muscle, eat some protein and veggies after cardio...no starches. If you are not really trying to lose or gain weight, but are just maintaining your health with your cardio, then have an MRP or eat a regular healthy meal.


----------



## Dero (Jan 16, 2002)

After I come back from a ride(cardio)I usualy down a gatorade or some sport drink,like MTB mentioned you have to replace the lost elektrolise(could be the wrong word here...)but the lost sodium,potassium from your body...
You need to eat something within that first 1/2 hr after the cardio,your muscles will recover faster...They are looking for carbs!

The disclaimer:

What I'm talking about here is from my experience with mountain biking,it could be entierly different with weight lifting.
Different applications for the muscles...


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> After I come back from a ride(cardio)I usualy down a gatorade or some sport drink,like MTB mentioned you have to replace the lost elektrolise(could be the wrong word here...)but the lost sodium,potassium from your body...
> You need to eat something within that first 1/2 hr after the cardio,your muscles will recover faster...They are looking for carbs!
> 
> ...



elektrolise = electrolytes   what is that....french? lol


----------



## Dero (Jan 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> elektrolise = electrolytes   what is that....french? lol


Yeah,that's it,it's er... french


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 16, 2002)

elektrolise=    Looks like something between a hair removing device and public tranportion.  Of course with the latter you could achieve the former....


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Yeah,that's it,it's er... french




Dero=Frog.


----------



## Dero (Jan 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> 
> 
> 
> Dero=Frog.


Yup!...


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 17, 2002)

elehtrokeol..no wait thats not it.....ekeilotmoktises......nope....ah.eletrkelotaneis.......ah wait i got it.........elecrode mtbrider.there thats it    j/k i cant spell truck


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 17, 2002)

hmm i do my cardio of 20-32 mins after weight lifiting... i think it going to cause me not to gain weight, but thats fine i just want to lose fat%...  i am at college now and i eat half a sub of tuna fish salad after i work out should i eat something else.... ?  the tuna fish salad has alot of veggies in it and it is white bread that is used...


----------

